
Academics Write Rubbish Nobody Reads - mpweiher
https://fee.org/articles/academics-write-rubbish-nobody-reads?utm_content=buffer1988d&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
BipolarElsa
Depends on the field, but a lot of this is a result of the "publish or perish"
capitalistic model poisoning academia. You can't go to any university today
without feeling the effects of a _massively_ over-bloated bureaucracy and
administration. Before this massive bloat, most universities were controlled
and run by professors believe it or not.

~~~
dalke
But were their papers read by more people 50 years ago than now?

